# New(old) P220



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The wife asked what I wanted for our 20th anniversary. As usual, I said "a gun"! She said, "fine, whatever"! What am I supposed to want? I went out and found a very clean German P220. It was even much cheaper than her ring!! Now everyone is happy!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice, congrats on the 20 years to life. We just celebrated our 8th. :smt1099


----------

